# Grundlagen.



## bygones (21. Okt 2005)

Hi,

nun ist es scheinbar soweit - ich muss / will mich auch mit Netzwerkprogrammierung außeinander setzen. Leider habe ich von dem Thema, geschweige den von Netzwerken nicht wirklich - im Sinne von gar keine - Ahnung.

Ich schildere mal die Situation und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könnt obs geht bzw. was man wie dazu braucht.


In einem Netzwerk sind 3 Computer. Auf diesen 3 computern soll ein Programm laufen, das natürlich auf den gleichen Datenbestand zurückgreifen muss, d.h. so dass nicht auf den 3 Rechner 3 versch. Versionen liegen.

Ziel wäre es, dass die Daten auf einem Rechner als Grundlage genommen werden, die anderen beiden Rechner holen sich die Daten von diesem Rechner. Wenn gespeichert wird im Programm geschieht das in den Daten des anderen Rechners. Wenn auf einem Computer das Programm gestartet wird, werden Aktualisierungen übernommen (beide Richtungen sollen möglich sein) - die Problematik von Versionskonflikten soll hier mal außer acht gelassen werden.


Ok - nun das wie?

lass ich auf dem einen Rechner ständig einen Thread laufen, der auf Anfragen wartet (Server), die anderen Rechner schicken dann per Socket die Daten rüber. Welches Protokoll braucht man, kann man den Port selbst bestimmen, Rechneradressen = Name des Rechners ? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkle bringen


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Okt 2005)

http://www.jgroups.org/javagroupsnew/docs/index.html

ist wahrscheinlich was für dich


dieses Szenario von Hand - mit TCP/IP Sockets oder auch mit RMI - zu programmieren wär mir jetzt zu heavy, weil da so viele Kleinigkeiten mitspielen


----------



## bygones (21. Okt 2005)

danke für den link - werd ich mir mal anschaun !


----------

